# Sanatorium Sud - Germany



## UrbanX (Oct 11, 2012)

Keeping with the European convention, there’s a bit of a silence on history, so I’ll just let the photos do the talking. Visited with Priority 7 and CovertUrbex. Thanks to P7 for the info. 

I love it when you emerge out of the woods to be met with this: 







Venturing closer we found it freshly surrounded by German “Police line do not cross” tape:





Oh well, these things wont explore themselves! 





Back Elevation:





Corridor:





Typical Room:










Airing balcony:










Chapel:





More Corridors:





And a selfie: 





Video:
[ame]http://youtu.be/anhQUvqk3dw[/ame]

Cheers for looking!


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Superb video dude especially the car shots  here are a few of mine:



















































A great trip and the best company to explore with too


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 11, 2012)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 11, 2012)

great images lads, the thought of walking thru the woods to find this sounds awesome


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 11, 2012)

Cheers guys. Awesome shots P7, you put me to shame! 

Forgot to mention the video has loads of other locations too! 



AltDayOut said:


> great images lads, the thought of walking thru the woods to find this sounds awesome



We had the co ordinaries for the sanatoriums in the sat nav, so we spent some time _driving_ through the forest in our rental car...which was terrifying!


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 11, 2012)

Urban still learning but its so much easier to snap away when things are as relaxed as these explores were...only in the Eu do they ensure the car can be parked on site or near by for convenience


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 11, 2012)

Outstanding work yet again guys! Loving the car shot too lol!

Keep it up!


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 11, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> walking thru the woods to find this sounds awesome



Hee hee... I reckon that depends on the woods in question mate! I didn't do that particular sanatorium much is the pity, but we did attaempt another called Hohenlychen. Whilst we were walking through the "woods" we suddenly heard this enormous racket and a small herd of wild boar came crashing past not more than 12 feet away! 

fair makes the ticker go a bit that I'll tell you!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 11, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Hee hee... I reckon that depends on the woods in question mate! I didn't do that particular sanatorium much is the pity, but we did attaempt another called Hohenlychen. Whilst we were walking through the "woods" we suddenly heard this enormous racket and a small herd of wild boar came crashing past not more than 12 feet away!
> 
> fair makes the ticker go a bit that I'll tell you!!!



Ha ha, I've heard similar from the Olympic village too. They bed down in the service tunnels. The thought was on our minds tho, and I stopped taking the mick out of the lads with big heavy tripods, and wondered how to fend off an angry boar with a micro tripod!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 11, 2012)

What a stunning building! Great find and fab pics from you both


----------



## nelly (Oct 11, 2012)

Sweet shots both of you. I really must get a passport


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 11, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Ha ha, I've heard similar from the Olympic village too.



I didn't buy my Manfrot to ward off wild boar but I have to say I'm glad we paid for a suitcase on Sleezy to take it last time. Mind you to be honest I suspect it would have been worth Jack had the boar decided to have a go. They have a right bad reputation for aggressiveness!

In the 'lymp dick village in Berlin? Sheese... that's awffy close to housing!!!


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 11, 2012)

*Mmmmmm! Much lovely corridorness!! Excellent again you two...*


----------



## Nobody. (Oct 11, 2012)

we have big problems with the wild boars here coming into the outskirts of Berlin with people feeding them which encourages them to lose their nautral shyness to man ect a bit like in the UK with the foxes 

here is a report in english [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AZxuZUeUW0&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AZxuZUeUW0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 12, 2012)

Cheers Nobody! Really interesting, can see how they have become tamer and more brazen to approach humans. Looking forward to coming back out there, we don't realise how lucky we are not to have added dangers like this exploring in the uk.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 12, 2012)

Great DVD & photos from both of you thanks for sharing.


----------



## gingrove (Oct 12, 2012)

Great photos ! and look on the bright side Wild boar + 12 Bore Solid = Free bacon!


----------



## David K5 (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow lovely


----------

